# cswip3.2.2 all course materials + questi



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أبريل 2015)

CSWIP 3.2.2 
الكورس + بنك اسئلة 
ملحوظة : كورس PCN level II مقرر مع الBS كود في التصوير الاشعاعي 

على هذين الرابطين
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp#dir=7OEVcvE2

http://www.4shared.com/zip/mzOADyF1b...aterials_.html​مع الشكر للمهندس Mohammad Daify
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة
​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 نوفمبر 2016)

http://www.4shared.com/folder/pF-r58mS/SeniorCWI.html


----------

